# [Freeware] Desky



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2007)

Desky arrive en version 1.3. 

Ce freeware est une petite application sur laquelle il suffit de glisser une image pour qu'elle remplace immédiatement le fond du Finder.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour le lien !


----------



## desertea (8 Novembre 2007)

Moi qui aime changer de bureau quasiment tous les jours !!! 

Vraiment très sympa.

Merci


----------

